# Navarre 2 Jan 15



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hit the beach around one and had a hit in the first 5 minutes, lost it though. About an hour later the bulls showed up. Caught a 34" and 36". Ended up catching another at 29" and one keeper at 20". Didn't get a bite from 430 to dark besides one Hard Head.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice reds! You guys were fishing a bit further east of us. We didn't hit anything yesterday afternoon. The wind was a bit much to deal with. We did score a 20.5" pompano on New Years day though. About to go hit the beach again now. Good luck guys!


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice fish, congrats, looks like fun. What were you using for bait?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

soup4smitty said:


> Nice fish, congrats, looks like fun. What were you using for bait?


Just some market shrimp.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pilar said:


> Nice reds! You guys were fishing a bit further east of us. We didn't hit anything yesterday afternoon. The wind was a bit much to deal with. We did score a 20.5" pompano on New Years day though. About to go hit the beach again now. Good luck guys!


That's a hell of a pomp! Ya the wind, current and surf were wicked. Had to mind the lines constantly to keep em out there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice reds and you got one for dinner too. :thumbup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful fish gentlemen.


----------



## aimpoint (Dec 10, 2014)

Way to go, SimonJ...

Did you guys walk down from Navarre Beach Park? or from the DoD side?
Those Black Drum look like the perfect eating size. All the ones I caught that were larger usually had worms.
I looked at Navarre Beach on google maps and it looked like there were fairly regular spaced washouts about every 1200'.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

aimpoint said:


> Way to go, SimonJ...
> 
> Did you guys walk down from Navarre Beach Park? or from the DoD side?
> Those Black Drum look like the perfect eating size. All the ones I caught that were larger usually had worms.
> I looked at Navarre Beach on google maps and it looked like there were fairly regular spaced washouts about every 1200'.


We walk from the park. The Navarre Beach area to include the National Seashore is a surf fishing paradise as far as im concerned.


----------

